
Uyghur woman forced to marry Han Chinese man in exchange for family's release - baylearn
https://twitter.com/WBYeats1865/status/1176865152676683776
======
baylearn
Related article “China coerces Uighur women into unwanted marriages” with more
context:

[https://share.america.gov/china-coerces-uighur-women-into-
un...](https://share.america.gov/china-coerces-uighur-women-into-unwanted-
marriages/)

